# Costa "Monkey" TV commercial



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I have just seen the Costa Ad. on TV for the first time. I find deeply irritating that they are advertising as specialist what people like you and I have been doing for ever!

The other problem is that my non-coffee friends and family will all now say "oh you make coffee like Costa don't you?!"

Sorry Sandy.

Lee

(These are not the views of Coffeeforums, but my own personal opinion) Your honour.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ooooh it just came on again! It really bloody pains me! Off to make some coffee of my own I think before I break the flat-screen!


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi I hadn't seen it, so I googled it and now know what you are referring to. For the benefits of others you can see it here:

http://www.brandrepublic.com/go/news/article/1032952/costa-coffee-launches-debut-tv-ad-campaign/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

I haven't made up my mind if it annoys me or not, but I don't work in the business. I think if I did it would.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the link. My ranting makes more sense now!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sure that first monkey(baboon) used to work in starbucks! could never make a decent cup of coffee!


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree, even working for Costa's I find it annoying (catchy though). I think the thing we have to bear in mind is that if any of us made it to that size would we do the same? I think I would run a TV add if my business was growing at the rate Costa's seems to be.

As always, I'm not supporting Costa's BUT i think they have a business model that works for them - Mediocre coffee for people happy with mediocre coffee. No offense any Costa's drinkers.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm staying out of this one.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

There is a chance that a nearby Costa does have a barista with a passion for delivering the best coffee experience possible.

They are not exactly going to create an advert showing a bored low paid barista grudgingly bang out the next drink to a consumer that cannot tell the difference between good or bad, loading it fully with sugar


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey! I come from Hartlepool - you know what we do to monkeys here!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ha ha! Bloody Monkey hangers!

It's the image af a rosetta being poured that anoyes me too. I havn't ever seen a rosetta poured in a Costa.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

You've never seen a rosetta poured in a Costa?! I saw loads last week! But yeah, we all found this advert funny at Costa, the assistant manager said to me "The phrase comes to mind 'When you pay peanuts, you get monkeys!'"


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

sandykt said:


> I'm staying out of this one.


nothing personal


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Lee, none taken, no worries. I quite like looking at the machines in the advert although I have to say I'm not seen on being associated with a monkey!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

The probem with Costa is that they are all manageD in a different way. So whilst there may be good ones, most are pretty poor. I guess where there is competition from smaller artisan places, and if the boss has a good head on then the quality is high.

I'm afraid our local one is pants. I'm not a fan of the huuuuuuuge cups either but that's true of all the "Yank style" chains.

Lee


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

My local Costa is Shaftesbury, Dorset and they are a franchise. There are also some independent coffee shops in the high street and I have to say that all of them are passionate about coffee. I do agree that some Costas are managed appallingly.

Costa's advertising campaign is just unfortunate perhaps if they had steered clear of the monkeys it would have been better received.


----------

